# Salute from a new member



## Flashing Dagger (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I am new here and I am looking forward to having some great kenpo discussions with all of you. I have been studying the art (from the Tracy lineage) for several years now and have recieved the 1st of 3 brown belts (3rd degree) this year. 

I hope this forum is tolerant to all forms of kenpo as all too often we are reminded that unfortunately there is some bad blood circulating in the kenpo community. I believe that we all have something to learn from each other.

I do study the Tracy system but I've always had a great respect for the American kenpo practitioners (whom I would never want to tangle with) and for Ed Parker. Mr. Parker's influence really can't be denied. I think it's important to realize that Kenpo existed as a complete system and as recognizably "kenpo" long before Mr. Parker came along, but also that he was a brillant teacher and innovator of the art. I guess politics really turns me off.

Salute.


----------



## kenposikh (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome you will indeed have some good discussions here I believe generally that politics should stay out of discussions but all too often it rears it's ugly head.

I believe you have the right attitude, treat everyone as you would want to be treated yourself respect and humility are wonderful traits.

Yours respectfully

Amrik

http://www.bkku.com


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Flashing Dagger,

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Home of "friendly" discussion of the arts.  Many great kenpoists from different lineages and different back grounds post and contribute to make this forum a fantastic place.  I think you will enjoy all it has to offer.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

Happy Posting! :wavey:

Lisa


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Flashing Dagger.  Glad you found us here. Sounds like you will have a lot to contribute to the forum and a great attitude toward learning. Welcome! :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Flashing Dagger,
  One of MartialTalks strengths is our kenpo community. We have a good bunch here, and a few of the seniors.  You might also stop by our sister site Kenpotalk as well. Different mix of people, but the same general idea of keeping things friendly.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Flashing Dagger,

I come off the Tracy lineage myself, and I get along just fine with all the AK jokers.    

You'll see alot of different perspectives on kenpo here, you might want to search the archives over previous arguments before jumping in too hard with the Tracy version of kenpo history.  Just a suggestion, see you on the kenpo boards.

Lamont


----------



## Gemini (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad to have you aboard Flashing Dagger. I think you'll find the Kenpo folks here pretty cool. Hey, even I like them and I'm TKD. Anything you need, just give a shout.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the show, from another Tracy Kenpo guy.  I've tangled with the Parker guys from time to time, and they have always firmly, but gently, put me in my place.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's all been pretty friendly around here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to the boards. We can always use more kenpoists around here.


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome FD


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Flashing Dagger!!  I like your attitude,you'll be happy here. I'm a Tracy guy too,but I have no problem with the Parker guys,I have found them to be quite open minded.


----------



## Satt (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to MT!!! :boing1:    Have fun posting!!! The first serious art I got into was Al Tracy Kempo. I loved it!!! It's allways good to see a new poster around. Once again, welcome!!!
artyon:


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2005)

Happy Posting and welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome, Flashing Dagger.  You've located one of the most accepting and groovy forums around.  I'm sure you'll find camaraderie and discussion galore.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard....enjoy..:asian:


----------



## Navarre (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome, Flashing Dagger! I was already responding to your posts elsewhere before I even realized you'd just joined. 

Maybe being in the Kenpo forum instead of Meet & Greet threw me. My bad. Oh well, you're here now! Glad to have ya!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome, Sir!  Hope you enjoy the boards.
:asian:


----------



## Flashing Dagger (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome to the sight.  I trained in the Tracy system for many years before traing in EPAK.


----------



## Maltair (Nov 4, 2005)

Flashing Dagger said:
			
		

> I guess politics really turns me off.


That turns me on 

Love the name. Is it a tech in Tracy?


----------



## Flashing Dagger (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks.  The Tracy technique is called Flashing Daggers and it is our version of Parting Wings.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Flashing Dagger! 
You're a Kenpo practitioner, you're from Ohio, so I know you'll do well  .


----------



## Flashing Dagger (Nov 6, 2005)

Go Buckeyes!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 6, 2005)

Flashing Dagger said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself. I am new here and I am looking forward to having some great kenpo discussions with all of you. I have been studying the art (from the Tracy lineage) for several years now and have recieved the 1st of 3 brown belts (3rd degree) this year.
> 
> ...


 
Sup man. =)


----------

